# Will 15" steel wheel fit on my mk4 (2003) gti 1.8T or not?



## ericj (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a bone stock 2003 gti 1.8T that was sold to me (used) with 17" alloys and tires that are excellent in the summer and completely useless in the winter. 
I've read some opinions that since my 2003 is not a 20th anniversary edition, it has the 11.3" rotors, and 15" rims off a Mk4 jetta will fit just fine. Which would mean i can put 195/65 r15 rubber on a set of junk yard steel wheels for less than winter rubber would cost for the factory alloys. 
And then some people here and on other forums talk as though 16" is the minimum size that will fit on any mk4 gti. 
Which would be a bummer because i already paid for a set of 15" wheels from a junkyard, and i'd have to talk them into letting me return them and buy some 16" of a beetle or something. Assuming they have a set. 
I'm not going to be home from work until well after dark and I'm not looking forward to pulling a wheel off the GTI just to see if the jetta steel wheels will fit or not - if someone here can say for sure whether this has ever been done. 
fwiw, this thread indicates that it should work: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2301533


_Modified by ericj at 12:47 PM 12-22-2008_


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Well, you found a thread that says it will. What are you looking for in here, a second opinion? 
Just try it on. How long does it really take to take off a wheel? Five minutes tops?


----------



## Bora Jon (May 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hover)*

15's will fit fine, they were the standard equipment size. it's only the limited editions or special trims that had larger brakes that need 16"+ wheels.


----------



## 1320-20V (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NH_Bora+)*

a 15" wheel will fit ANY GTI as long as it it NOT a 20AE, R32, or a 337. 
I have 15" steel wheels from the tire rack on my car, fit perfect.


----------



## ericj (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks guys. I was just hoping for some solid confirmation because i'm trying to acquire snow tires on short notice. 
I'd seen one post in one thread where one person says it works, and about a dozen suggesting that all MkIV GTI's need 16" minimum. Even the guy i talked to at costco sunday afternoon was under that impression. 'course, he was also a moron who tried to argue that i want the same width tire in a snow tire. 
When i posted this morning the local costco had a set of 195/65 r15. By the time i was off work and had tested the fit myself, they'd sold it. 
About 8 inches of snow fell here today. We've had a lot of morning snowfall that's been coming down heavy enough that half my commutes over the last week have been in inches of dense slush. I feel like i'm driving a bar of soap out there. 
Hoping to have new rubber before xmas so ordering something in isn't ideal. 


_Modified by ericj at 10:57 PM 12-22-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (ericj)*

We sell a 15x6 ET 38 steelie that works on the GTI.........


----------



## violentaesthete (Oct 27, 2008)

kudos to tirerack
i got my steelies in two days, 15x6s and they fit perfect.


----------

